# 2 week vacation



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

my family has decided to take a two week vacation during the summer. i have an automatic feeder for my 50g but can the tank go that long without a water change? I also have a 10g with a pair of krebensis is there an alternative to buying another automatic feeder for them during the two weeks?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

With such a small tank, weekly water changes are mandatory, I would suggest getting a family member to do it, auto feeder is also a good idea since that makes it easier for whoever will take care of the fish, they just do a water change once or twice. If not, just bring the tank to the family member's house or maybe a close friend. My family friends went on a trip and they dropped off the fish for me to take care of.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You should be able to go away for 2 weeks and not be concerned. Do a 50% water change before you go away, and leave it. The Kribs will be fine for 2 weeks even without food.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BillD said:


> You should be able to go away for 2 weeks and not be concerned. Do a 50% water change before you go away, and leave it. The Kribs will be fine for 2 weeks even without food.


I agree make sure you feed them well the week leading up to the trip and do the 50% water change a couple of days before you leave to make sure there was no issues.

If you can get someone to go in once during your vacation just to make sure everything is ok. If someone comes leave out a measured portion of food for them to feed each tank.

They should be fine. Have a great trip.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Keep treated water in a bucket to make things easier. I took care of some fish for another member once and she made it a dream by having all of her RO water ready for me to add in.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> With such a small tank, weekly water changes are mandatory, I would suggest getting a family member to do it, auto feeder is also a good idea since that makes it easier for whoever will take care of the fish, they just do a water change once or twice. If not, just bring the tank to the family member's house or maybe a close friend. My family friends went on a trip and they dropped off the fish for me to take care of.


Drop off a 50g tank?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Drop off a 50g tank?


lol i forgot about the 50g, only remember the 10g, well if that case you're better off just letting your family members clean the tank and use the auto feeder to feed the fish.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Chances are your fish would be better off in the 10g without being fed very much during that period. Two weeks without a water change is okay if you do one the day before you leave and the day you get back and feed very very sparingly while away. You could even decided not to feed during that period. Your fish will be VERY hungry when you get back but will probably not die. 

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

unfortunately the only relative i know who likes fish is going away on vacations the same week. My other family members either have no idea how to take care of fish and really couldn't care less about their well being, meaning they wouldn't bother coming to my house to care for them. So i guess that doing a 50% water change a few days before i leave for both tanks would be good enough? For the kribs i was thinking a 7 day dissolving pyramid to get them through the first week since you guys said they should be fine after that.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tank is fine without water changes. Set your feeder to feed once a day and a small amount.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Tank is fine without water changes. Set your feeder to feed once a day and a small amount.


^+1

Don't not feed fish for more than 2 or 3 days max. You're damaging them. People can say otherwise. That's fine. Common sense says otherwise. Picture yourself not eating for two weeks, the amount of weight you'd lose, the contraction and pain you'd get in your digestive system, how much a lot of your organs would shut down. It's insanely bad for you. Same goes for your fish. Every instance of periodic starvation contributes to poor health or the possibility thereof.

I'd try to get someone to do a water change but they aren't going to die without one. I'd get a cheapo $20 webcam and set it up to broadcast so you can check in on stuff, see if something leaks, explodes, is shooting out smoke, etc.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Those tablets that say they release small amount of food every day are not a viable solution?

I left the country for 3 weeks and my pleco and platies ate it all in 2 days and my neighbor came to look at them make sure everything is OK and discovered that they ate it all and panicked. 

So lucky me I left the daily portions next to the aquarium in case of unforeseen events. With fishes you can never be too careful.

So maybe in your case ducky, maybe it will help.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

george said:


> Those tablets that say they release small amount of food every day are not a viable solution?
> 
> I left the country for 3 weeks and my pleco and platies ate it all in 2 days and my neighbor came to look at them make sure everything is OK and discovered that they ate it all and panicked.
> 
> ...


Those vacation feeders are bullsh*t


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ^+1
> 
> Don't not feed fish for more than 2 or 3 days max. You're damaging them. People can say otherwise. That's fine. Common sense says otherwise. Picture yourself not eating for two weeks, the amount of weight you'd lose, the contraction and pain you'd get in your digestive system, how much a lot of your organs would shut down. It's insanely bad for you. Same goes for your fish. Every instance of periodic starvation contributes to poor health or the possibility thereof.
> 
> I'd try to get someone to do a water change but they aren't going to die without one. I'd get a cheapo $20 webcam and set it up to broadcast so you can check in on stuff, see if something leaks, explodes, is shooting out smoke, etc.


??

How can you compare a Human to a fish?

How do fish feed over the winter in a frozen pond?

Here is an article on not feeding for a 2 week vacation http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/fishcare/a/vacationfeeding.htm

I would not use a food block it is likely to be more harm then good.(fouling the water)

I recommend doing the WC a couple of days before because I have known people that have forgot to plug the heater back in and that is no good for the fish or an issue with the filter hoses etc. So do it a few days before so your not rushed and you can make sure everything is running ok.

feeders just adding additional waste to the tank. When you feed fish they poop and leave uneaten food all of this fouls the water. So while away if they are not eating they are not pooping as much and everything will be more stable.

One good point is that the fish do better as healthy adults then fry or young fish.If they have to Go 2 weeks without food?

I would also not ask anyone to do a water change this could cause major issues. I do recommend that you have someone look in on your house because anything can happen (example power outage, break in)

I recommend if you ask someone to give some food to the fish then put out an measured amount.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

You will be fine to vacation for two weeks. Fish are a lot more sturdy than some would think. Feed your fish well, do the water changes beforehand as everyone said and you will be fine. For the kribs, since they are small as cichlids go I would not leave them without food if you can avoid it. Nutrafin, or tetra, I can't remember who makes some gel form vacation feeders. They don't cloud the water or make a gross mess and they last for at least a week maybe 10 days I don't remember. A half serving or less would be more than enough for two kribs.The auto-feeder can be set to feed once a day, twice a day smaller portions may mean the slower fish won't get any so a larger single serving is best. If the water is clean when you leave, it will be in need of changing when you get back but the fish should be ok.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Plaster pyramid feeders are CRAP. Don't waste your money on them. The gel vacation feeders are crap too. They don't cloud the water, but NONE of my fish have ever even nibbled them, even when they were left there for two weeks. Use an electric feeder or nothing.

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments! i guess ill have to buy another automatic feeder. as for the web cam how would i set that up? i have a net book with a cam, would that work? What program would i use to remote access it?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> ??
> 
> How can you compare a Human to a fish?
> 
> How do fish feed over the winter in a frozen pond?


 Fish in a frozen pond have slowed their metabolism to 1/100th what it is for a fish in an average aquarium at 78-80F.
I compare a human to a fish because the average tropical fish has a fairly comparable food input requirement per body mass/day to maintain it's body weight at standard metabolic rates to a human.



duckyser said:


> Thanks for all the comments! i guess ill have to buy another automatic feeder.* as for the web cam how would i set that up? i have a net book with a cam, would that work? What program would i use to remote access it?*


A question for a PC forum. Not trying to be rude... but I mean... its the internet. You don't have to go to a library you just type in what you're looking for or find a forum. 

Vacation Pyramid feeders are absolute BS and should not be sold in my opinion. They affect water chemistry and the food is such absolute trash that your fish are better off not eating. Read the ingredients.

The EHEIM automatic feeder (the old one that has one chamber and tumbles) is pretty reliable. The most reliable in it's price range by far. It's a convenient thing to have.

The one thing I'd suggest is to buy high quality velcro tape and fix your feeder to your tank. Cats, minor earthquakes... bumps... you never know. Don't want a whole feeder with 100 grams of food to fall in the tank. And batteries... which... if you aren't home and they corrode through enough to leak, is going to ruin your aquarium.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Really??? My guys love the gel ones! I've used them several times and have been thrilled with the results. Depending on how long I'm gone, when I get back they are empty or very close and never any problems with the fish or water...

Carmen



KhuliLoachFan said:


> Plaster pyramid feeders are CRAP. Don't waste your money on them. The gel vacation feeders are crap too. They don't cloud the water, but NONE of my fish have ever even nibbled them, even when they were left there for two weeks. Use an electric feeder or nothing.
> 
> W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Really??? My guys love the gel ones! I've used them several times and have been thrilled with the results. Depending on how long I'm gone, when I get back they are empty or very close and never any problems with the fish or water...
> 
> Carmen


None of that stuff is particularly smart to use. You're much better off with an auto feeder. Much higher quality food.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not overly concerned about occasional use. I have junk food from time to time, too. I care for a hubby, 9 fur kids and 4 fish tanks, it's not like I go away often 

Carmen



AquariAM said:


> None of that stuff is particularly smart to use. You're much better off with an auto feeder. Much higher quality food.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If they eat it, then great. I suggest that people buy one, and put a chunk in their tank a week for a week, a long long time before they go away. Do not feed the tank during that week. If that chunk is untouched during its week there, then don't bother putting it in while you're away. Also, you know your fish will rather starve for a week than eat whatever is in that gel. My fish all hate it.

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> If they eat it, then great. I suggest that people buy one, and put a chunk in their tank a week for a week, a long long time before they go away. Do not feed the tank during that week. If that chunk is untouched during its week there, then don't bother putting it in while you're away. Also, you know your fish will rather starve for a week than eat whatever is in that gel. My fish all hate it.
> 
> W


So your suggesting to try starving experiments with you fish to see if they will eat a certain food?

I don't really agree with that. sorry


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So you would rather be able to starve them and NOT know if they are okay because you leave fish alone with no food, but a food they may not eat? Or is it better to observe and learn about your fish? If you are home, you can intervene if your fish become distressed.

Starving them for a week will NOT harm a healthy fish. That is a fact.

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

well guys as my krebensis spawned, this changes things could the babies live in the tank for the two weeks eating the micro organisms or algae?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

not likely. but they will spawn again for you later. in fact, just don't worry about it. If you go away and the mom and dad are starving, they will eat the fry, saving your breeding pair for you. Try not to be upset about that. 

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

is there any way possible to keep the fry fed?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

would it be possible to invoke a lot of algae growth so that the fry could snack on that over the week? How would i get algae to grow lol?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Get an auto feeder and put crushed flakes in it or hikari first bites. Best you can do really.

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a fish feeder, would putting brine shrimp eggs in it work?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

oh please do NOT do that. You will only foul your water and kill everything.

W


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Thanks for all the comments! i guess ill have to buy another automatic feeder. as for the web cam how would i set that up? i have a net book with a cam, would that work? What program would i use to remote access it?


Just an idea here.

Why not go to Home Depot and get 1-2 digital timers and a spare power bar (likely as you'll run out of space on your normal bar. It's ok to have a few power bars daisy chained as you're dealing with low voltage and as long as the total daisy chain does not exceed 1. the recommended raiting on the power bar and 2. the overall items plugged into that wall socket does not exceed 15A youre ok. It's more a trip hazard with all the daisy chains in real world setting.

Set the timers to go on alternating days like if you leave for the vaction on a sunday then set the digital timer to be powered on for say 1hr at the same time your auto feeder starts feeding then have the digital timer turn off to feed on say Monday and then set it to feed every 1-2 days so the next feeding is Wed-Thurs.

Another idea is to make a simple quick ghetto DIY aquaponics setup and shove some plants that love a lot of nitrates in there like basil/lettuce so the plants will uptake more of the nitrates out of the water and prolong your need to water change in such a small setup.






Just an idea.. then again having someone there to do the water change would be nice if you had someone able to come over. You may get some explosive growth from the lettuce/basil in 2 weeks.  Those plants can take always being in water.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Keep treated water in a bucket to make things easier. I took care of some fish for another member once and she made it a dream by having all of her RO water ready for me to add in.


does water need to be treated if it is kept in a bucket for a few days ??

does the chlorine not evaporate from the water ??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

cloramines (sp) don't go anywhere so I do treat the water and depending on the floor temps you could use a heater in it as well. 

Referring to my quote, if people use RO sometimes it needs to be treated with RO right or whatever they like to add to it.. and when you need someone to look after the tanks who arn't used to it just makes it easier.. 

But thats just what I would do..


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

chlorine evaportes from the water as it is in gaseous state,
so after a few days, there should be no chlorine in the bucket of sitting water.
I would believe the major chemical in tap water would be chlorine that can harm fish.

So I am wondering what the water conditioner would do except alter the pH perhaps ??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't say chlorine.. I meant chloramines, from what I have read it doesn't evaporate like chlorine does.



> Chloramines must be removed from any water to be used for fish tanks or ponds. Chloramines are toxic to saltwater and freshwater fish, reptiles that live in water, turtles and amphibians, and must be removed. This includes lobster tanks at grocery stores and restaurants as well as fish containers at bait shops.


http://www.ci.lewiston.me.us/publicservices/chloramines.htm


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

chloramines are used in the GTA ??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

This is just a report from 2001 so I am not exactly sure what is the current use is.



> Toronto uses a combination of chlorination for primary disinfection followed by the use of
> chloramine for residual disinfection. Activated carbon filters are also used to help address the
> taste and odour problems that occur when warm summers lead to higher lake water temperatures.
> These carbon filters also help remove other pollutants such as pesticides


http://www.toronto.ca/health/hphe/pdf/chemicals_in_drinking_water_technical.pdf

Or....don't do anything at all. I won't twist anyone's arm to do what I personally advise. Just would rather be safe than sorry, esp when babysitting some other persons fish.


----------



## bluegill (Jan 5, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> This is just a report from 2001 so I am not exactly sure what is the current use is.
> 
> http://www.toronto.ca/health/hphe/pdf/chemicals_in_drinking_water_technical.pdf
> 
> Or....don't do anything at all. I won't twist anyone's arm to do what I personally advise. Just would rather be safe than sorry, esp when babysitting some other persons fish.


You know more than I do, I was not aware of the chloramines until you pointed it out, so you are 
giving me some interesting information.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh sorry, I don't mean to offend, I get a bit insecure when people question what I say since I figure people usually know more than me. lol :3

I've heard that they don't always use them, or switch between the two but ever since I read that a bit ago I've just used conditioner to be safe.. :/ Even more so sometimes after a huge rain or when you hear of a lot of water main breaks.


----------

